# Questions regarding the RMC



## kevin5fan (22 Aug 2012)

Hi so I'm currently going to Grade 11 all my courses are university even English which Im not the best at but I still achieve around 70s which I look foward to improve in. I just have a about undergraduate academic programs and military training. So Im looking foward to major in Social Sciences (Economy and Politics) but what I'm wondering is what kind of job the military is going to offer me after i graduate because I heard you have to sign some kind of contract with the RMC because they provide the education for free or less fees (not really sure). What I really want to know is will I be able to serve in the actual army after I graduate from the RMC and also do you become an officer (2nd Lieutenant) after you graduate or do you require to take some kind of test. I'm just really confused, I want to serve in the army, even by enlisting at the age of 18 by my parents won't let me, they want to me to go to university and they're willing to let me to go to the RMC, but will I be able to serve in the army like actually get a rifle you know real combat stuff. Thank you very much.


----------



## curious22 (22 Aug 2012)

First of all, really work on your communication skills. Your post is hard to read with all the grammatical errors etc. I recommend you go to a Recruiting Center and talk to them about the application process and  life in the CF. You do not seem to understand how to appoach this and you need to find that out.

Basically you apply for a "trade" in the Army, Navy or Air Force. I f you are going ROTP, then you will need to obtain a degree from RMC or a civilain university in order to become an officer. The CFRC will give you a list of trades that you can apply for as well as the ones that are open or in demand. The application process is lengthy and competitive with medicals, interviews, appitude tests etc. If you are successful and meet all requirements then you can look forward to a subsidized education through the ROTP program.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2012)

kevin5fan said:
			
		

> they want to me to go to university and they're willing to let me to go to the RMC,



Your parents are in for a disappointment. You don't go to RMC without joining the military.


----------



## Phoebe (22 Aug 2012)

The answers to all these questions can be found on www.forces.ca. Read through the entire site. RMC is not a regular route for education and you need understand what you're getting into and more specifically the terms of the obligatory service you must provide the military with after you graduate. 

Lastly, research in great depth the trade you wish to pursue. This is very very important.

P


----------

